# Slightly obsessed



## RebelleSinner (Feb 7, 2019)

Hello everyone! I’m Rebelle! 

I’m married with 3 kids, 2 Great Danes (aka house ponies), 2 shop Cats, 2 rabbits, and 5 mantis. I’m an artist in Aberdeen, Wa and my husband drives truck. I enjoy sharing the hobby with my children.


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 7, 2019)

Hey Rebelle. Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you!

24 mantises, 9 species. Ive got the fever bad!

Oh yeah... married, with two young boys.

And two Guinea Pigs that seem to own our fridge.


----------



## Graceface (Feb 7, 2019)

Welcome, fellow Washingtonian! I'm in NCW, though 

Totally into Mantids here, too. Down to 16 Ghosts now (haha) and 16 Orchid mantises. Also, 2 Ragdoll cats, over 600 movies and like every video game ever made lol (sans Xbox)


----------



## RebelleSinner (Feb 7, 2019)

Thanks! We’ve kept gineau pigs before lol hard pass. I’ve been trying to get my hands on some orchids for my kiddo wants one for her bday. Where did you get yours? We have Xbox but I prefer PS my hubby plays the Xbox more often lol


----------



## Graceface (Feb 7, 2019)

I am a PS fan, have been since day 1! Just never got a Xbox-no hate  I play a lot of Battlefield V and RDR 2 currently 

I get orchids from whoever I can, whenever I can. My current specimens came from 5 different places lol! You have to follow the people who breed them and jump on them when they are available. Most people sell out quickly when they do have them. I believe Panterra Pets has a hatch recently, but idk. 

Breeders like Mantid Kingdom, Mantids Galore, and Panterra Pets have all had them recently. If I ever get mine to successfully breed, I will have some too. Not for a long while, at this rate


----------



## RebelleSinner (Feb 7, 2019)

Good luck! How exciting! And yes I am checking those places like every other day for availablity and bugsincyberspace as well


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 7, 2019)

RebelleSinner said:


> I’ve been trying to get my hands on some orchids for my kiddo wants one for her bday. Where did you get yours?


I was able to acquire some from an extremely reputable forum member. They do get snagged up quickly. You have to be active, and keep an eye on the listings.

I submitted feedback and you can read all about it once my post gets approved by the mods.


----------



## RebelleSinner (Feb 7, 2019)

Awesome ty for the tip and response


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 7, 2019)

RebelleSinner said:


> Awesome ty for the tip and response


I'd say more, but since I am not a US forum member, I have to tread lightly.


----------



## RebelleSinner (Feb 7, 2019)

Understood and noted I’ll just be patient stateside  I’m sure I’ll find a few soon


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 7, 2019)

Welcome  ,

I am an owner of 10 mantids. They are so facinating little creatures

Does your hubby like your mantis hobby?


----------



## RebelleSinner (Feb 7, 2019)

Ty, lol no he’s not really a fan  but he is a fan of things that make me happy so he tolerates them and gives a wide berth when they’re out on the plants. He does like the art they inspire as well. They’re fun to photograph and draw.


----------



## RebelleSinner (Feb 7, 2019)

What types do you have?


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 7, 2019)

RebelleSinner said:


> What types do you have?


I keep an updated list of my current collection in my profile.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 8, 2019)

Hey! Welcome to the Forum! I own 40 mantids, 4 ooths; 12 species of mantids. I guess you could say I'm obsessed! What species do you have? What kind of art do you do? 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 8, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I guess you could say I'm obsessed!


 unk:


----------



## RebelleSinner (Feb 8, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Hey! Welcome to the Forum! I own 40 mantids, 4 ooths; 12 species of mantids. I guess you could say I'm obsessed! What species do you have? What kind of art do you do?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thanks! Wow! PB&amp; jelly over here lol! So far we have 2 Chinese mantis, (Boots and Pants) 1 ghost mantis, (Leafy) and 2 spiny flower mantis (Buggy and Spots) I hope to breed. I’m working my tail off to find at least one Orchid for my daughter’s bday 2/24 and meant to purchase 4 more ghosts but the seller had some kind of inventory error so I could only order 1 until after the order was placed lol went back and was able to add 4 to the cart but not the order I just placed. Seller didn’t see my message to pls add in the same order until after it shipped


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 8, 2019)

RebelleSinner said:


> Thanks! Wow! PB&amp; jelly over here lol! So far we have 2 Chinese mantis, (Boots and Pants) 1 ghost mantis, (Leafy) and 2 spiny flower mantis (Buggy and Spots) I hope to breed. I’m working my tail off to find at least one Orchid for my daughter’s bday 2/24 and meant to purchase 4 more ghosts but the seller had some kind of inventory error so I could only order 1 until after the order was placed lol went back and was able to add 4 to the cart but not the order I just placed. Seller didn’t see my message to pls add in the same order until after it shipped


Who are you buying from?

I hope you can find an orchid! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## RebelleSinner (Feb 8, 2019)

I do all kinds of art; I draw, I paint, I sew, I design jewelry, I blow glass. VERY much looking forward to casting these guys when they pass on too


----------



## RebelleSinner (Feb 8, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Who are you buying from?
> 
> I hope you can find an orchid!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


 thank you! The Chinese mantis came from the silkworm shop and the others came from bugs in cyber space. In their defense, my email never went through (I found it hanging in my outbox after the fact) so the only message to explain the interweb glitch was a Facebook message and it was responded to We’re very happy with the mantis we have and look forward to adding more


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 8, 2019)

RebelleSinner said:


> Ty, lol no he’s not really a fan  but he is a fan of things that make me happy so he tolerates them and gives a wide berth when they’re out on the plants. He does like the art they inspire as well. They’re fun to photograph and draw.


Oh my hubby don't like them either. He tolerates them too 



RebelleSinner said:


> What types do you have?



4 H.membranaceas

2 Ghosts

 2 H. masjusculas

 1 H.golden


----------



## RebelleSinner (Feb 8, 2019)

Fun!!!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 8, 2019)

RebelleSinner said:


> thank you! The Chinese mantis came from the silkworm shop and the others came from bugs in cyber space. In their defense, my email never went through (I found it hanging in my outbox after the fact) so the only message to explain the interweb glitch was a Facebook message and it was responded to We’re very happy with the mantis we have and look forward to adding more


Oh, ok! I have not bought from either of those websites, but Peter Clausen, who owns bugsincyberspace.com is the top admin on the Forum.



RebelleSinner said:


> I do all kinds of art; I draw, I paint, I sew, I design jewelry, I blow glass. VERY much looking forward to casting these guys when they pass on too


Cool! I am an amateur artist, and I paint and sketch. I love to sketch mantids! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## RebelleSinner (Feb 8, 2019)

I’ve been reading through your posts and I bet your sketches would make a great ‘girl’s guide to’ type book. I know my daughter is absolutely fascinated with things like that, especially if it’s hand written and drawn


----------



## Art of Jana (Feb 9, 2019)

I'd love to see your art!  What medium?  (Animal nut here, too!)

(I mostly use acrylic or watercolor or inks...or anything I can get my hands on.)


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 9, 2019)

RebelleSinner said:


> I’ve been reading through your posts and I bet your sketches would make a great ‘girl’s guide to’ type book. I know my daughter is absolutely fascinated with things like that, especially if it’s hand written and drawn


Thanks!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## RebelleSinner (Feb 10, 2019)

Art of Jana said:


> I'd love to see your art!  What medium?  (Animal nut here, too!)
> 
> (I mostly use acrylic or watercolor or inks...or anything I can get my hands on.)


I mix it up a lot lol I’m pretty hooked on softlead and ink. I used to tattoo so my love of drawing kinda flew the coup lol I still enjoy doodling. I use a lot of acrylic for RPG minis people ask for those a lot more than they ask for pictures lol. When I am able to reactivate my social media and my shop, I would love to share but at the moment all of my most recent work is tied up in that deactivated account. I have an open L&amp;I case and the lawyers told me to deactivate. My favorite ‘art’ is creating/building; drawing, unless it’s doodles feels like a chore to me. I’m currently working on a light saber build for a client attending a con and designs for my new line when I get my shop back open. Before I had to close, my last painting commission was some children’s furniture I re-did for the client, butterflies and flowers   lol point is I can be commissioned for nearly anything lol it’s just a matter of what I can physically finish these days


----------



## RebelleSinner (Feb 10, 2019)

I dont have any pics of drawings saved (I looked) so here’s a fairy garden I did lol not pictured is the water feature. Fun stuff!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 10, 2019)

That looks beautiful


----------



## RebelleSinner (Feb 10, 2019)

Rick said:


> Welcome


Ty kindly!


----------



## RebelleSinner (Feb 10, 2019)

Ty for saying so! It was a lot o fun 



Little Mantis said:


> That looks beautiful


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 10, 2019)

That's a pretty fairy garden!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## RebelleSinner (Feb 10, 2019)

MantisGirl13, Ty very much for saying so!


----------

